# I need help in picking the correct fuel line size for 68 GTO



## tocagao (Apr 5, 2013)

I just picked up a 68 GTO convertible 400 H.O. WS with manual tranny. It is a total restoration project from bumper to bumper. I am totally a novice but can pretty much follow instructions and handy with tools. I need to replace the gas tank but from what I see most of what is out there are tanks with no necks. Can I take off the neck from my old crushed up tank and just weld it onto the new ne or can anyone recommend me a site where I can order a tank with the neck? Also I am having a hard time trying to figure out what size fuel lines to order and where to get them. I know there is a sending line and a return line and the return line is pretty much a 1/4 od. But I am confused as to what size is the sending line from the tank to the pump. Is it 3/8" or 5/16"? Also I just want to get the OE style and not the fancy stainless steel but I am not sure as to where is the best place and less expensive place to order them from? One last question...Which side is the lines routed on and does anyone have any diagrams, pics or know where I can get a hold of an illustration showing where the lines are routed and fastened to? It would make things easier and faster as time for me is limited. I know the newbie amateur questions are pouring out a dozen at a time but I am excited about finding this place and working on my very first goat. I have liver cancer and I am currently on a liver transplant list in Mt. Sinai, NYC so as hard as it is for me to get through the day this project motivates me to keep busy. I would like to be able to restore this goat and drive it before my time is up and leave it to my daughter so any help and patience is greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

The main fuel line is going to be 3/8", and it runs down the drivers side of the frame. it connects to the tank via a short length of flexible hose near the center of the car, runs along the behind the cross member and then up and over the cross member and through the hollow on the top of the frame alongside the upper coil spring pocket. There's a clamp on top that holds both fuel lines there. To get to it you'll probably have to loosen all the body mounts a little so that you can pick the body up a little - NOT MUCH though because you can bend things up around the front fenders. Of course, if you're doing a frame off restoration that makes the whole job easier, at least for the fuel line.
When it gets to towards the front of the car where the frame doglegs inward at the firewall, it goes into an oval hole there and sticks out through another hole on the front side of the front crossmember that goes under the oil pan. From there, there's another short piece of flex hose that connects to the fuel pump inlet.



I know you said you didn't want stainless, but Inline tube (Inline tube The brake plumbing experts) has lines available in both OEM steel and stainless that are pre-bent to the proper contours.

In fact, I have a *brand new* 3/8 fuel line from them in stainless that I bought for my 69 that I won't be using (I decided to use 1/2" fuel line instead).
Want it? It's yours for whatever it costs to ship it to you. I'm also including a .JPG that's a scan from the assembly manual that shows the line routing.

Bear


----------



## tocagao (Apr 5, 2013)

*Fuel line guru*

Thank you I really appreciate the offer and the useful information. My email is [email protected] and if you have a paypal account or an address I can send you a check. I would be happy to take the line off your hands and I can even offer to pay for some of the cost since I know they are expensive. Thanks again Bear I really appreciate it!


----------



## poncho power (Nov 28, 2012)

Bear.....
May I ask.... what size is the flexible line that comes out of the frame, and to the fuel pump? I want to put in a inline fuel filter, and I would like to buy the fuel line for it before I take it apart. Is that rubber fuel line 3/8" ? Thanks......


----------



## tocagao (Apr 5, 2013)

*Fuel Line size??*

I just got home and read your message. The flexible hose is a 3/8" and it is also state right on the hose.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

the neck on your old tank will come out, but if its had any gas in it recently be careful how you go about doing it (no torch or grinder). They are brazed or soldered it.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I filled my old tank with water in the driveway and then removed the old neck with a propane torch, then brazed it in to the new tank (75$ shipped from eBay) with acid core plumbing solder. Works great no leaks.


----------



## tocagao (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for the tips. It's been cold in New Jersey so I am waiting for better weather to tackle that. The tank is empty but I will take it off and make sure there are no fluids or trapped flumes before I attempt anything.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Do be careful with that tank!

It might take me a few days but I'll start looking into how to get that fuel line to you. Inline ships them with a 'shipping bend' - they're bent double so they can fit into a reasonable sized box. You have to straighten them out before installing them.

Please shoot me a PM with your location, shipping address, etc. so I'll be able to figure out shipping costs.

Bear


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

My tank hadn't had fuel for over a year and filled 95% up with water it still shot a sizeable flame out. Do not assume there are no trapped fumes.


----------



## mainegoat68 (May 5, 2011)

I think the reason for the missing filler neck, is that the 68 & 69 tanks are the same size, but the filler is 2" longer, and maybe bent a bit different on the 69. That way they only need to stock 1 tank #.


----------

